# OBD Auto-Window Control Module (Possible Problem?)



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not that the car doesn't provide power. I've rolled my windows down when I first come out in the morning. So there is always power going to the adapter. Don't know what would cause your problem though. May just be a defective unit. Contact the seller for an exchange.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

That was what I was thinking. Funny thing though is that when I unplug and plug it back in, it works again for a little while.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does it get warm while plugged in? If so it could be a heat issue.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

I've never noticed any heat. Every time I've went to unplug it it's been cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Send it back. I've had no issues with mine. Maybe try a different brand?


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, folks, I had similar issue. But I got the problem settled down. 
The blog here states the reason and solution:
How to solve ELM327 drain power problem? | OBD365.com Official Blog

BTW, I have another solution: get a new bluetooth device with switch, in that case, it may not have this problem and can be used longer


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like firmware to me see if it can be reflashed


----------

